# been ttc for 9 years!!!! OMG its postive!!



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi there, just wanted to share my news with you all to hopefully give you all some hope. I've just got a .     .
Its been a very long journey for me and my DH. Wev'e been ttc for 9 years and have gone through *12 ICSI's* !!!!! I turned 40 this year and thought i would never be a mummy. We decided to do one last treatment as i couldn't put my body and my mind through anymore heartache. WE only had 1 embroyo good enough to put back from 9 eggs. Well this little bugger decided to grow and stay with us   

Over the past 9 years we have tried everything for this to work, acupuncture, reflexology. chinese medicines, allsorts of vitamins, change of diet, went TT, my DH and myself had all our metal fillings removed and replaced with white ones. Don"t know if any of these had any effect over the years.
The only thing i did do different this time was listen to positive cd's, went to councilling to try and change my energy (yeah i know its sounds mad, but hey i'd tried everything else!!) I tried to say positive all the way through 2ww and say affirmations everyday......will never know what it was that suddenly made this work but i am just so blessed it did and i've got a baby on board.


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Brilliant news, congratulations, will look out for baby pics in nine months time xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

How absolutely brilliant for you, just goes to show try, try and try again!!! So pleased and take care of yourself.


Cx


----------



## Saucy 7 (Nov 9, 2009)

Fantastic News - Best of Luck - you are a strong couple to go through so much glad to hear a happy ending, gives hope  


 


Take Care 


XXX


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's so great! 
I can't imagine how fantastic that must feel, but I know all about ttc for so many long years...
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow!!! What an incrediable journey!!!
Sooo delighted for you..
Weldone you!! 
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Just goes to show, perserverance can pay off....

 .. you got there in the end!    

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy    

Cozy


----------



## Courgette (Oct 13, 2009)

Fantastic news ... Congratulations


----------



## lou3 (Jun 20, 2004)

Fabulous news - and well deserved - Congratulations x


----------



## jenny L (Aug 8, 2011)

wow, that is amazing - wonderful news.
Keeps me hoping!

congrats


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

Congratulations! x


----------



## clucky chick (Mar 24, 2006)

Congratulations - sounds like you thoroughly deserve it after everything you have been through.  Good luck for the coming months


----------



## Candie2 (Nov 10, 2008)

Fantastic news! It gives me real hope to carry on trying. Can you give me the name of the consultant you were under for this last cycle?

With kind thanks. Wishing you much happiness,

Candie x


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

What fantastic news, wishing you all the best for your pregnancy, hope you stay well and enjoy every minute of it, you deserve it!

xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

What brilliant news - wishing you, DH and that determined wee emby a happy and healthy nine months ... and beyond.

Ellie


----------



## wilmslowwestie (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to update you on my latest news.
I had my 8 week scan at the fertility clinic and it was amazing to see my little baby there with a heartbeat. We were that happy i thought we would burst.
I've just had my 12 week scan ( two weeks ago) and was told my baby had died at just over 8 weeks     .
I had to go into hospital and have an operation to remove my little baby as i didn't have any pain or bleeding.   


I just can't believe its all over AGAIN after everything i've been through. Life is soooooooooooooooooooooooo cruel to some people.  I just want to go to sleep and never wake up because the pain is too horrendouz to even explain.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wilmslowwestie,  I'm so very sorry to see your devastating news     words just feel so inadequate       

Much love Shelley xx


----------



## Fluges (Feb 1, 2010)

Am devastated for you. I have been through that twice myself. The loss of hope is crushing

Take care


----------



## eliza123 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello,  just read your mail.  So,so sorry to hear of your loss. My heart goes out to you.   Like you we have been trying for 8yrs, had 2 losses using own eggs.  Then decided to go overseas and use donor egg.  Well to cut a long story short, it worked first go, OMG we were expecting twins, everything was good at 6wks, 9wks scan, then like you at 12.5wks scan, they had both died.  surely this wasn't true, I had  tried to do everything right, and even was using donor eggs.  I took these past 3mths off work, went home to see my Mum, and had a IVF brain chill for a while.  I have since explored Immunes, which I strongly recommend you do, if you haven't already.  FF have been a great support to me this past 8months.  and to think I walked the road alone for 8yrs before I found it. Ask as many questions as you want, and hang on to that dream.  I am thinking of you, take some time out.
take care
l Eliza123


----------



## sosad (Mar 26, 2007)

So so sorry for your loss   , know how devastated you are at the moment.  Look after yourself sending you big       

xx


----------



## Zookeeper (Jun 3, 2011)

Your story is so heartbreaking (thought mine was!).  I pray that somehow you will find the strength to get over your loss and maybe try again (perhaps by different means) to become a mother.  We are having a final go after BFNs and a BFP which did not progress and we had to have a medically induced miscarriage at 8 weeks.  I really really really feel your pain and I know from my own experience that no-one can really understand your feelings and sense of loss unless they have been there themselves.  

If this go doesn't work for us, we have decided we will adopt.  And I will not rest until I have a child (if they find a reason for us not to adopt I will go to my local MP and even to Downing Str if I need to!)

No words can make you feel better, I know, but remember there are women out there just like you and you are never ever alone in this.

Much love
Z x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Ellie


----------

